# Goals for 2007



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Well my goals for this season are like everyone elses. I started the season at a 6.8 index, and since have climbed up to a 9.0 that's puts my cap up 2 strokes. Not the start I wanted, but I see light at the end of the tunnel. My fairways hit are climbing steadily and with that the greens in reg will improve also. So my goals for 2007 are : Cap down to a 4 or lower, fairways hit 65%, greens in reg. 65%, Scrambling 50%, Putting 1.67/hole (30 putts) Driving distance 280+(I use a sky caddie to check my distance on every shot). I am going to play in at least 2 tournaments this year and I would like to win my flight in both. The one bright spot so far this year has been my sand play, overall I'm 57% for sand saves and 6 for my last 6. I'm quiet happy with that.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Like you, my first couple of rounds were a disaster, but I'm starting to settle down. I'll be happy this year to just find a consistency in different parts of my game. Learn how to control the bump and run, the bump is ok, but the run is terrible. Definitely have some major work to do on my putting, haven't got the yips, but I do find I'm too tense standing over the ball, haven't got the confidence yet, in either my distance judgement or the dreaded 3 footer. Been reasonably happy with the drives and fairway woods, getting adequate yardages out of them. Starting to straighten out my 40/50 yard chips, always had good loft, but a tendency to pull left of target. Oh well gives me mountains to climb and goals to reach, isnt that what golf is all about?

Del


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

marto97 said:


> Well my goals for this season are like everyone elses. I started the season at a 6.8 index, and since have climbed up to a 9.0 that's puts my cap up 2 strokes. Not the start I wanted, but I see light at the end of the tunnel. My fairways hit are climbing steadily and with that the greens in reg will improve also. So my goals for 2007 are : Cap down to a 4 or lower, fairways hit 65%, greens in reg. 65%, Scrambling 50%, Putting 1.67/hole (30 putts) Driving distance 280+(I use a sky caddie to check my distance on every shot). I am going to play in at least 2 tournaments this year and I would like to win my flight in both. The one bright spot so far this year has been my sand play, overall I'm 57% for sand saves and 6 for my last 6. I'm quiet happy with that.


Hey, nice to hear your goals.

for me, my goal for this year is to break 90s and then pump up next year, so that I can outdrive my fellow playmates.

I hope I can drive my driver to 350yards and better trajectory control for my GW and SW.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

My aim for this year is to put the mental game behind me.

I am a 13 handicapper that should be low single figures. If it wasnt for the space between my ears I would be.

Last tournament, 2 over par standing on the 10th tee, including a double bogey 6 on stroke index 2 hole, after a hook out of bounds.

Then the back 9 promptly fell apart as I knew I was on for a good round.

Overall so far my game is steadily improving, if I didnt have a mental block I would be an awful lot lower than 13...


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

My goals will be
1. Go golfing at least once a week.
2. Beat or match my previous score on the golf course.
3. Not hate the game if I don't do so well.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I only have a few tournaments to play this year, since high school golf is out of the picture until spring. 

Which means I get to spend more time really improving my game, instead of trying to pull it together in time for the next match.

I'm not a big fan of number goals, but there are a few I'd like to accomplish before there's too much snow on the ground to golf again.

I've always had some rough spots in my game, ****** in the armor that keep me from consistently breaking 80. This summer, I'm going to work them out.

1. 3 wood- 4 iron I've never been consistent enough with these
2. Bump-and-runs Have always been hit-or-miss. Time to put a new shot in my bag of tricks
3. Knockdown with the driver Never a shot I bothered to learn, but I can think of so many examples where I could have saved a stroke by keeping it in play with a shot like this

A win at Riverwood this year would be nice too.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> My aim for this year is to put the mental game behind me.
> I am a 13 handicapper that should be low single figures. If it wasn't for the space between my ears I would be.


Grab yourself a copy of Zen Golf... overlook the title. There's a lot of good thoughts in there and it will make you think in a more positive way until you can begin playing the game without thinking too much. Lacking the money to have a sports psychologist like the pros, it might be the closest we can come.

Highly recommended...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Well, I must be tired... I wrote the above and forgot to think about my goals.

I live less than 1/2 mile from a country club with a natural grass practice range, a good practice green with flat areas and slopes, plus another practice green with a couple bunkers for chipping practice.

In short, goal #1 is, NO excuses... Practice at least once a week on days when I'm not playing.

Goal #2 is, warm up before each round instead of just swinging a heavy club in the parking lot. Why waste the pleasure of the first 2-3 holes while I'm still tight?

Goal #3 is, Lose weight. My wife always said I wouldn't be serious about a diet until my size affected my golf game. She was right and it's time.

Goal #4 is, along with #3, exercise. I need to work on my knees, leg strength and flexibility. I have a heavy club and a Speedstick... I have a backyard... no excuses again.

Goal #5 is, record fairways hit, greens in regulation, putts, sand saves and club used to approach the green. I used to do this and while simplistic, the interpretation makes it easy to go to a pro and clearly state what was recently wrong with my game for the sake of getting a lesson to put it right.

Goal #6 is, continue my lessons on a more consistent timing and get my handicap back down around scratch. This may be the hardest goal because at 58, I don't know how easily this will be to accomplish.

Goal #7 is, resist drinking to excess during #'s 1-6.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Grab yourself a copy of Zen Golf... overlook the title. There's a lot of good thoughts in there and it will make you think in a more positive way until you can begin playing the game without thinking too much. Lacking the money to have a sports psychologist like the pros, it might be the closest we can come.
> 
> Highly recommended...



I'll do a search on this, thanks Dennis!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm already moving toward the rather vague goals I've set. What goals I set for myself this year were somewhat indefinite, more qualitative than quantitative. Just wanted to get my game moving in the right direction, but with no specific handicap number in mind. Wanted to try and relocate my swing, and base that on stronger fundamentals, not on quick fix tips out of a golf mag.

So far, my handicap at the end of last season was 14.7, now it's at 13.7, so that is headed the right way. And my swing, which was totally goofed up (although I didn't realize just how badly), is now starting to come around. I've been focusing on grip, stance and for the last few rounds, trying to keep my right side from overpowering my left. My tendency seems to have become to hit at the ball from the top with the right side, so my new swing thought is now "Pull from the left side". It seems to be working, as I'm hitting my irons better, and just feeling more confident when I set up to the ball. 

Yesterday I played 9 holes, still working on the new swing, and aside from one bad hole in the middle of the round, I had my best ball striking round of the year. Because of the snowy winter and wet spring, the native rough is extremely penal this year, more than a foot deep already and thicker than my lawn. I pulled my tee shot on my 6th hole into that, lost the ball and had to use my provisional... hit my 2nd with that (4th stroke on the hole) into the weeds again and played another provisional to the middle of the green, but by then I was lying 6, and two putted for an 8. Aside from that hole I was just 2 over for the 9 holes, shot 42 which would have been 38 but for the lost balls.

I have a 2 day tournament this weekend, the Mens'Club Presidents Cup. I'll be able to give my game a good test with that.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

My goal is to improve on everything in my game. I want to get the ball closer from 100 yards especially.


----------

